# drill press lathe attachment.



## ripjack13 (Oct 24, 2014)

I bought one last year. I haven't used it yet. Has anyone here have any experience with this sort of thing? I only found one video on yt and it didn't show squat. Just unboxing it and putting a dowel in it to see if spun right.



 





Thanks for a any input you have....


----------



## SENC (Oct 24, 2014)

Why would I want to attach a drill press to my lathe?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Oct 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> Why would I want to attach a drill press to my lathe?


Because you don't know what else to do with it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 25, 2014)

Clowns to left of me, jokers to the right....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 25, 2014)

I am almost positive that @Molokai said he was using something like that to make the stuff he was...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 25, 2014)

First time I've seen this attachment. There just might be some advantages but I'm not sure what at this point. Chuck


----------



## Molokai (Oct 25, 2014)

I am using a hole saw protected with tape to turn the bangle on hand drill. More a sanding than turning. Shaping is done on grinder.
this looks interesting,
How much and where?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 25, 2014)

@Molokai 

http://toolsandmore.us/shop-fox-d40...l-press.aspx?gclid=CIbYxOibyMECFaZj7Aodb0gA0A

That's cheaper than what I paid for it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Oct 26, 2014)

I can't imagine there is any 'benefit' to this over a lathe. Unless you don't have a lathe, then maybe the benefit is that it is cheaper than getting a lathe. I would be concerned about what it will/might do to your drill press as I'm sure using a drill press as a lathe puts stresses on the bearings that were not intended to be put on it. So, in the long run, you might have to replace your drill press, which negates the only advantage of this attachment that I could think of...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2014)

I have an old benchtop drill I was going to use this on. It's not going near my brand new delta....


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow, is this a recipe for disaster or what !! I can see a host of problems with something like this, catches, bending over to keep your tools on track, etc. Geeze, get a lathe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Patrude (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't recommend this for a number of reasons: my main concern being the lateral pressure on the drill press. It's not engineered for that. You might very well sacrifice your drill press by doing that. Suffice to say you're better off using your drill press for what is made for. Safer too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

